# polishing axles



## genec (Jan 8, 2015)

grandson polishing axles for pine wood derby car on unimat lathe


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jan 8, 2015)

Way to go Genec,                                                                                    Never hurts to start them young. I love seeing young people learning something that will stick with them for the rest of there life.
********Just Saying*************Gator***********


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 8, 2015)

genec said:


> grandson polishing axles for pine wood derby car on unimat lathe
> 
> View attachment 91864



It is that time of the year.  My District is having a workshop this Saturday.  He looks like Pro polisher.  Good luck in his races.


----------



## 12bolts (Jan 10, 2015)

Thats a serious look of concentration and determination on his face

Cheers Phil


----------



## xalky (Jan 10, 2015)

I won first place in the pinewood derby one year when I was a kid. All the technology is in the axles and wheels and getting the weight right. I don't know how it is now, but back then they had a max weight for the car, and my dad drilled holes into the bottom of the body and melted lead into the holes to get the weight just right. Now, they'd probably throw you in jail and take your kids away for having lead any where near your kid... 

Maybe that's why I turned out a little :nuts:


----------

